# Longboy's "WIGGERS" Stirling engine.



## Longboy (Apr 19, 2011)

A vertical Stirling with twin parallel beams. The German Wiggers model engine line are custom made by order. Their "Vertical" Stirling model was appealing to me and they retail for over $1100. This home crafted version..........much less. That appealed to me more!                 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TepaUvBTyQA[/ame]


----------



## awJCKDup (Apr 19, 2011)

I love it! Great looking and running engine. Will it run much slower also?
Really nice.
John


----------



## Longboy (Apr 21, 2011)

It starts stalling under 400 RPM. In the video running at 600 RPM. This engine is an easy runner in my experience because the lower stall speeds indicate good balance of the moving parts as well as low inertia of its parts. This doesn't necessarily mean it is a better build or more efficient, rather that different designs and scale size can offer economy in no load running and in modeling Stirling.....they need all the help they can get! Thm:


----------



## snowblind (Aug 21, 2013)

hi nice works
well i'm looking for plan of vertical stirling twin beam, do you think it's something possible?

thanks for your time

Guy


----------

